# Revascularization/abd angio/ lower ext angio



## Robbin109 (Aug 15, 2012)

General question:

MD inserts cath into left common femoral artery
advances cath into the aorta and injects contracts at the origin of the renal arteries, comments on the abd aorta and renal arteries. Then pulls back just above the origin of the iliac arteries, comments on both iliacs. (75625 and 75716?)

Next, cath is placed into the right common femoral artery and injects  again,  and comments all all the vessels of the right leg. 

Performs atherectomy of right AT (37229)

Finally, Ansel sheath is replaced by short sheath which in the left common femoral artery and does a left extremity angio and comments on all the vessels of the left leg as well.

How are are the individual leg angios handled?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 15, 2012)

Robbin109 said:


> General question:
> 
> MD inserts cath into left common femoral artery
> advances cath into the aorta and injects contracts at the origin of the renal arteries, comments on the abd aorta and renal arteries. Then pulls back just above the origin of the iliac arteries, comments on both iliacs. (75625 and 75716?)
> ...



It would be 75716, since the lower aortic injection only includes the iliac vessels.  Otherwise I agree with your other codes.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, R.T. (CV), CIRCC


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 16, 2012)

Jim Pawloski said:


> It would be 75716, since the lower aortic injection only includes the iliac vessels.  Otherwise I agree with your other codes.
> HTH,
> Jim Pawloski, R.T. (CV), CIRCC




I agree with Jim. 

HTH


----------



## Robbin109 (Aug 16, 2012)

ok...

So the whole procedure would be:

37229
75625
75716

no separate codes for injecting the left and right common femoral artery separately? 

Thanks! Just trying to clear up a few things....


----------



## dpeoples (Aug 16, 2012)

Robbin109 said:


> ok...
> 
> So the whole procedure would be:
> 
> ...



Correct, those injections only serve to complete the bilateral lower extremity angiography.

HTH


----------



## Robbin109 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks...It's all coming together


----------

